# My Second Buckboard Bacon is Done, Packaged and in the Freeezer!



## adiochiro3 (Jun 22, 2011)

If these BBB's get better with experience, then I am in real trouble.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Actually, I _*know *_this one will be better because I now know that cured meats are not subject to the "Danger Zone" rules and can therefore be smoked at low temps for hours and hours -- imparting even more smokey goodness than my first batch! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I scored a 6.3 lb. shoulder for $1.99/lb.







I removed the bone with a fillet knife by just letting the blade tip find it's own way around the bone.







Following the division started naturally by the bone removal, I split the shoulder on down the middle to achieve a cut of meat that was no more than 2 inches thick.







I rubbed every nook and cranny of the meat surface with 6.3 TBSP of Morton's Tender Quick.  All of the cure on the cutting board was swept into the Foodsaver bag before sealing.







The players in this symphony are:







Yes -- that's apple juice concentrate.  I added about a cup of the concentrate right before sealing the vacuum bag.  We'll see if it adds anything substantial to the party.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 (See -- I'm already playing around with the flavors! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)

Into the bag and fridge for a 10 day cure...







The wait on this one won't be so bad because I already have BBB to enjoy while I anticipate the next round!  Life is good when there's bacon in the bank!  I'll be smoking this one around 4th of July weekend.  See y'all then!


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 22, 2011)

You can try things like Cayenne Pepper, AllSpice, Cinnamon, Maple Sugar or Maple Flavoring.

Some guys slop on honey or maple syrup, after it rinsed, and put CBP all over it for "Peppered Bacon"

Lot's of variations and looks like you're the guy to try them all!!

Looks like you have  GREAT start!

Todd


----------



## boykjo (Jun 22, 2011)

looks great...............


----------



## sunman76 (Jun 22, 2011)

lookn good I cant wait to try this!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2011)

Looking good James!!!

Keep it coming!!!







Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 22, 2011)

Seems like BBB month. I have some curing in the fridge now too.


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 22, 2011)

Man I have yet to try that & it's killing me! How did you make sure both sides were 2 inch?? I know you split it in two, but some are very thick??


----------



## meateater (Jun 22, 2011)

Your hooked now, good stuff huh.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2011)

realtorterry said:


> Man I have yet to try that & it's killing me! How did you make sure both sides were 2 inch?? I know you split it in two, but some are very thick??


Terry,

Most butts I get run from 3" to 4" thick.

You don't have to split them perfectly. Just the best you can.

If the thickest point of all pieces is 2 1/2, it would just be another day in curing.

Since James is curing for 10 days, that would be good for pieces 2 1/2 thick too.

The biggest thing is to do the salt-fry test, so if it gets too salty from too long in cure, or whatever, you catch it before smoking it, and you can fix it by soaking it.

Just my 2 Piasters.

Bear


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 22, 2011)

realtorterry said:


> Man I have yet to try that & it's killing me! How did you make sure both sides were 2 inch?? I know you split it in two, but some are very thick??




Just kind of eyeball it as you cut;  If something is too thick, just butterfly it over or lop it off, butterfly it and cure it as a separate piece.  If you look at my pic after splitting, the thicknesses vary from about 1-2 inches.  From my understanding, you set your cure times based on the thickest part of the cut to insure proper cure penetration.  (Other more experienced BBB makers can correct me if I'm wrong about that.)  I just made sure nothing was over the 2 inch width before applying the cure.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Bear beat me too it!  LOL!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2011)

adiochiro3 said:


> Bear beat me too it!  LOL!


OOOOPS---Sorry about that---I wasn't doing anything important, so I answered that one for you.

Bear


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> OOOOPS---Sorry about that---I wasn't doing anything important, so I answered that one for you.
> 
> Bear


I _*should *_be doing something important, but I'm procrastinating -- PAPERWORK!!!


----------



## venture (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah.  When we get lucky, removing the bone and following that cut, we can get a near perfect butterfly.  If we get an oddly cut butt, we are on our own.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## nwdave (Jun 22, 2011)

Dang, all these suggestions for flavoring sure confuses a guy.  Well, perhaps less confusion and more of making it difficult to decide which route to go.  Decisions, decisions.  Now someone ups and introduces Apple juice into the selections.  Well, I've got enough (16 lbs or so)  I think I'll split it up and do a couple different ones. 

I did notice that there seems to be a big difference in fat content in Adiochiro3's shoulder and the butt's I processed yesterday.  I removed almost 3.5 lbs of fat and trimmings (saved and frozen for future).  Is there that much difference in fat content between the two meat sections? 

The best part of it is all of you make it so easy to get going down this path.

~Dave


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 22, 2011)

NWDave said:


> Dang, all these suggestions for flavoring sure confuses a guy.  Well, perhaps less confusion and more of making it difficult to decide which route to go.  Decisions, decisions.  Now someone ups and introduces Apple juice into the selections.  Well, I've got enough (16 lbs or so)  I think I'll split it up and do a couple different ones.
> 
> I did notice that there seems to be a big difference in fat content in Adiochiro3's shoulder and the butt's I processed yesterday.  I removed almost 3.5 lbs of fat and trimmings (saved and frozen for future).  Is there that much difference in fat content between the two meat sections?
> 
> ...


I didn't mean to freeze you up with a curve ball, Dave! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Divide them up and try 2 or 3 different flavors and see what works for ya.  I tried 3 different twists the first time and haven't noticed much difference between them.  That is why I put the juice concentrate in with the cure this time -- I was curious whether the apple juice flavor would show up in the final project.

BTW -- I trimmed a fair amount of fat cap off of my butt before the pic.  (The pork butt, I mean!)  )My own could use some trimming too!)

Glad to have encouraged you to make the leap!  Bearcarver has been a great help to me through this deal, so I'm sure he'll be around to field any questions you have and keep you on track.


----------



## nwdave (Jun 23, 2011)

I hear ya.  I'm still trying to find some maple sugar, locally.  If I don't today, I'll be doing some variety (including apple, of course) and got some loin that going to get into the mix for Canadian Bacon.  I'm going to do one further twist in the brown sugar department and try some Splenda Brown sugar.  There is a need for that taste test experiment because of family considerations.  Hey, in for a penny, in for a pound kinda guy.
 


adiochiro3 said:


> I didn't mean to freeze you up with a curve ball, Dave!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 23, 2011)

NWDave said:


> I hear ya.  I'm still trying to find some maple sugar, locally.  If I don't today, I'll be doing some variety (including apple, of course) and got some loin that going to get into the mix for Canadian Bacon.  I'm going to do one further twist in the brown sugar department and try some Splenda Brown sugar.  There is a need for that taste test experiment because of family considerations.  Hey, in for a penny, in for a pound kinda guy.


Dave,

Got You Covered My Friend!

TJ


----------



## nwdave (Jun 23, 2011)

I hear you Todd.   Finally found some Maple Sugar (from Vermont) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





until I saw the price...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   11.95 for 6.3 oz.  Well, I bought it anyway.  I want to see if it's as a good as some say.


----------



## venture (Jun 23, 2011)

Isn't that just the way?  We see something we want to try until we see the price.  And then......

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 23, 2011)

NWDave said:


> I hear you Todd.   Finally found some Maple Sugar (from Vermont)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's pretty steep.  Same as the high grade syrup.  Some say it doesn't really add much, some swear by the great results.  What can ya do but just see for yourself?  Keeps me hanging around the SMF, thinking and at the smoker!!!


----------



## dtcunni (Jun 24, 2011)

Man, that is sounding GOOD!


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 24, 2011)

I would think that mixing the Maple Sugar with water and injecting into your bacon would give you the biggest bang for your buck.

If you rub it on the outside, you'll just wash most of it off when you rinse the cure off.

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 24, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> I would think that mixing the Maple Sugar with water and injecting into your bacon would give you the biggest bang for your buck.
> 
> If you rub it on the outside, you'll just wash most of it off when you rinse the cure off.
> 
> Todd


I injected straight Maple Syrup without diluting it, and it didn't do much for me (IMO), and you're right about rinsing it off, if you just put it in the cure package. I save it for my pancakes & French Bread.

Now Maple Sugar powder might be different----

You guys let me know how it does!!!

Bear


----------



## venture (Jun 24, 2011)

I haven't injected it, but it sure does make a nice glaze.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## alaskanbear (Jun 24, 2011)

wow,

Just now bought 2 pork loins, $1.79 a pound from my butcher friend.  Going to do some BBB myself.  I am gonna follow Bear's step by step and hope I get some good results like he does.  Will start tomorrow with the 1st cure process.. And let rip from there!!

Great start and cant wait for the Q-views yet to come..


----------



## venture (Jun 24, 2011)

AB, with those pork loins, I would think more about Canadian Bacon than BBB.  They can be pretty lean.

That price for a pork loin would be a real score in my neighborhood!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## krivera1 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a question...  I live down in El Paso, TX...  We're already in the thick of the summer heat - we're at triple digits every day, and the nights are in the low 70's.  I would love to do some BBB, but I thought it had to be "cold" smoked...  Wouldn't you need to have a certain ambient air temperature outside to allow you to cold smoke?  

Maybe some of you guys live up north and you still get cooler nighttime temperatures.  Even so, I always thought doing bacon and such was a cold weather activity.  Please give me your input!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2011)

krivera1 said:


> I have a question...  I live down in El Paso, TX...  We're already in the thick of the summer heat - we're at triple digits every day, and the nights are in the low 70's.  I would love to do some BBB, but I thought it had to be "cold" smoked...  Wouldn't you need to have a certain ambient air temperature outside to allow you to cold smoke?
> 
> Maybe some of you guys live up north and you still get cooler nighttime temperatures.  Even so, I always thought doing bacon and such was a cold weather activity.  Please give me your input!


BBB does not have to be cold smoked. Once it is cured properly, you can do anything you want with it (cold smoke, warm smoke, or hot smoke).

Since the USDA has dropped the safe internal temp from 165˚ to 145˚, I will be smoking my next BBB & CB to 150˚ IT. That way I can eat it cold, or just warm it up a bit before devouring !!!

If you really want to cold smoke it, you can use jugs or bottles of ice in your smoker, and smoke it at night.

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 25, 2011)

Bear's right, you do not have to "Cold Smoke" BBB.

Cold smoking refers to smoking under 100°, but with BBB you can add heat or smoke without any additional heat.  Some guys bring it up to 165° so they can slice it and eat it, without cooking it first.  I prefer Cold Smoking my BBB and Bacon.

Now, cheese is a different thing.  It will melt at 100° or so, and you'll have a mess.

Try smoking BBB or Bacon both ways and see for yourself which way you like it best.

Todd


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't cure bacon but i am interesting to how it came out


----------



## nwdave (Jun 25, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Now, cheese is a different thing.  It will melt at 100° or so, and you'll have a mess.
> 
> Todd


krivera1:

With cheese, if it's too warm outside, you might try ice in the water tray.  I've seen frozen jugs of ice placed in the tray and they seemed to have some success with that trick.  But you're right, it is nice to live in an area much cooler than yours for cold smoking opportunities during the summer months.


----------



## michael ark (Jun 25, 2011)

You could smoke with a cardboard box and a amaze-n and a bic ligther in the south now.Summer is officaly here.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 2, 2011)

I pulled the BBB from the cure and soaked for 1 hour before the fry test.  Salt level was fine, so I placed them on racks in the fridge overnight to form the pellicle.  during lunch yesterday, I settled the smoker at 130* and set the BBB in without smoke for 1 hour, and then added hickory chips to the pan.  Smoked for 7.5 hours at 130*, then boosted the cook temp to 180* until the BBB IT was 145*.  Cooled on the counter...







and tested a couple of slices...







The result was very fine indeed!  I rested in the fridge overnight to firm up for slicing.







About 5.8 lbs out of a 6.3 Butt.  The bacon is not as smoky as I thought it should be for a total of about 9 hours of hickory smoke.  Curious if it will intensify with a little aging.

Everything was portioned for serving sized consumption in Foodsaver bags.  Between what's left of my first BBB and this haul, we're set for a spell.  I'll probably smoke another one or two and send them back with the kids when they head back to college.

A great big thanks to all who provided input and encouragement throughout my 2 BBB cures  & smokes!!!!!!


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 2, 2011)

Very Nice Indeed!

I rested mine overnight in the fridge, and then into the freezer for about 40 minutes.

Made a real diff during slicing

TJ


----------



## davidmc4 (Jul 2, 2011)

WOW!!!! Does that ever look tasty!!!! Well Done!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 2, 2011)

Great Looking BBB James....


----------



## chefrob (Jul 2, 2011)

adiochiro3 said:


> Curious if it will intensify with a little aging.


i usually seal it whole overnight and put it in the frig.....i then slice it the next day. by doing this i think it gives the smoke a chance to bloom. nice job!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 2, 2011)

chefrob said:


> i usually seal it whole overnight and put it in the frig.....i then slice it the next day. by doing this i think it gives the smoke a chance to bloom. nice job!


That's exactly what I did.  Thanks for the advice!  At least I know I'm doing it right.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 3, 2011)

Dang it - I was just in Danville for a wedding and did not have 5 minutes to get by to see James.  If you ever get down San Diego way let me know and I will do my best to meet you somewhere

Great looking  bacon


----------



## teeznuts (Jul 3, 2011)

Where in the bay area did you find TQ? I went on Morton's product locator and tried several zip codes and nothing comes up so now I'm waiting for the sugar cure I had to order from their website. I was itching to try BBB so I picked up some HI Mountain BBB cure at Bass Pro since I didn't want to wait for my TQ order to get here before starting.


----------

